# Need to identify a yellow IH



## Savannahman (Jan 29, 2013)

Gave up on farmall ID untill I can get pictures. Here is another one I need to identify. As you can see it's yellow, which I think means it's an industrial model. It has somekind of hydraulic system that looks home made. It had an ID tag on left side that was so messed up you couldn't read anything.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

It sure looks like an International Harvester refrigerator! Must be that grill!

Seriously, I'd say it was a International Harvester 240 built from 1958 to 1962.
I'd also say that the script on the front (Continental??) is just an add on and I believe that has to do with the diesel engine as found in the 350.... yours is a gas engine.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I was going to say it looks like a 240 or 340. Could be a 240A (the industrial version). Try looking through the different industrial models here: http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/tractor-brands/ih/ih-tractors.html Scroll down to the industrial section and click through the different models. It gives info about them and most have pictures.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Is that primer showing though the grill, and along the side where the missing trim is.... or is it more likely original red paint!?! Seems like an odd colour of yellow, but maybe it's just weathered to that shade.


----------



## Bigdave2003 (Oct 19, 2014)

Hi 
I have a yellow international b275 but I'm not sure what sort of yellow it is supposed to be so yes it may be that is is supposed to be yellow but I'm not sure 
If anyone could tell me what sort of yellow it is supposed to be it would help me thanks


----------

